# 7d Nail Conspiracy



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know the history of the 7d nail and hive bodies? It seems like an odd choice considering they aren't as widespread as 6d or 8d. From a business standpoint, I can see using something obscure to drum up additional sales but it seems too widespread to be something so nefarious. I realize I can just drill a larger pilot hole and use locally available 8d or screws but my curiosity is getting the best of me.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

The column of 7d nails at my Home Depot is just as high as the 6d column of boxes. I haven't had any problem finding them, but I have used 6d and glue before and those hives seem just as sturdy since I can't tell them a part now.

If your boxes have finger joints I always thought that the number of nails that I put in a box was overkill.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

8D can split the wood.


----------



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

I checked the closest HD to me and they didn't have 7d. Last year when our Lowe's was completed, it was the largest ever built, again, no 7d. None of the mom & pop hardware stores carry them either. Must be an Eastern Shore thing only carrying even sizes.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

It is possible that I got mine at Lowes. The stores seem to be on opposite corners of intersections anymore. I went and looked at the last box that I bought but I can't tell which store they came from.

They were 7d 2.5" hot dipped galvanized box nails (Grip-Rite). Maybe the west coast has a monopoly on the "odd" stuff.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I though the nails used in almost all bee woodwares was thin shanked and not common?


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

I use 2 1/4" X 7 exterior trim screws so close to 7 nails all I have to do is screw them in instead of using nails.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

To answer the original question, during the hayday of hand-nailing wooden items, before the advent of screw guns and power nailers, specialized nails were developed for a wide variety of applications.

Besides the "common" nails and spikes, there were apple crate nails, cigar box nails, cooler nails, egg case nails, box nails, etc, all fine-tuned by shank and head size for a particular job. Box nails are slimmer than common nails of the same "penny" size and have a slightly blunted point which helps avoid splitting. Somewhere along the line, probably in the 1800s, a 7d box nail was deemed ideal for the material and dimensions of bee boxes. It may even have been sold as a "bee-box" nail. It's still the best nail for the job, in my opinion, but newer fasteners and power nailers have lessened the demand, making it harder to find.

No conspiracy, just time marching on. Why do woodenware manufacturers still specify it? It's the best nail for the job.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

My local lowes didn't carry 7d last time I checked. So, I just buy them from the local Dadant. Byt 25 pounds and put them in storage, then you will have them when you need them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I got mine at orchard supply hardware, which is owned by Sears


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

I have often woundered why the 7D nail is supplied with KD boxes.
I have used for years the E.G. 8D with no problems of spliting, if I think there may be some spliting I drill. I like the 8D because the head is larger than the 7D and wont bend as easy.
Walt


----------

